# Mac Clear Lipglass Vs...mac Clear Creme Brilliance



## braidey (Oct 30, 2007)

What is the difference between the two?

Thanks


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 31, 2007)

Never heard of Clear Creme Brilliance...


----------



## MaySum (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Never heard of Clear Creme Brilliance..._

 
nor have I - I googled it though, and all the came up were ebay links and links to discount sites etc.
I then had a look on MAC pro and I couldnt find it there.

Therefore I can only imagine that it is either discontinued or a fake product.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you talking about the multi-purpose Clear Gloss? That one is less tacky than the Clear Lipglass and can be used on any part of the body.


----------



## braidey (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Never heard of Clear Creme Brilliance..._

 

It is on Mac's website under Multipurpose


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 31, 2007)

You are looking at the French version of the Multipurpose Clear Gloss.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Ohhh okay, Clear Gloss. Clear Gloss is meant for the body, like adding shine to the cheeks, or shine to the eyes, or a gloss to the shoulders, etc. I imagine that it _could_ be used on the lips, but I'd recommend reaching for Clear Lipglass.

Clear Lipglass is intended solely for lips, and is a great product for adding a glass-like shine to the lips with or without lipstick underneath. With a thick honeylike consistency, it is longwearing, and perfectly compliments any lipstick, It's fabulous for lip colors that you love but want to add a shine over it without altering the color at all. Also great for mixing with Tinted Lipglass, Lustreglasses, or Plushglass if you find you want a sheerer pigmentation.

Clear Lipglass is also fantastic for making custom lipglasses, by mixing lipsafe pigments, and glitters into! It's lots of fun. Try it out!


----------

